# Site General > Pet Related Laws & Legislation >  Pets in Peril!!!!!!!!!!!!! - Say no to HR 669

## BHB

Together with the help of some great people including Adam (8ballpython) and PIJAC.org  we were able to bring you this video and website. It's extremely important that you watch the vid and please send the link to EVRYONE you know. This is not a reptile bill, it is an animals bill. So anyone that has any interest in keeping fish, birds, reptiles, small animals would be affected. We need you help to get the word out. The more people that see this video and go to the website and take action the better chance that we not only defeat this proposed bill but we desuade them from coming back at us in three months with another one. We need a huge voice!!!!!! I know that together we can make a difference. Don't think that everyone else will do it, YOU have to do it. Contact all friends and family members and lets rock this!!!!!!!! Here's the link to the vid: 



YouTube - Pets in Peril (politicians gone wild) HR669
Make sure you go to the youtube page and send the embedded code to EVERYONE you know!!!!!!!!!!!  Thanks for all the support!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!We need you!!!!!!!!!!Brian(BHB)

----------

aaronjones (04-10-2009),_Adam_Wysocki_ (04-10-2009),ANCPYTHONS (04-11-2009),_blackcrystal22_ (04-10-2009),_BMorrison_ (04-10-2009),_catawhat75_ (04-10-2009),_cinderbird_ (04-10-2009),_Clear_ (04-13-2009),dr del (04-10-2009),_Drew87_ (04-11-2009),_DutchHerp_ (04-10-2009),GIR (07-16-2009),gracefrog (05-29-2009),_invadertoast_ (04-10-2009),_JohnNJ_ (04-11-2009),_juddb_ (04-10-2009),_Ladydragon_ (04-10-2009),_Laooda_ (04-10-2009),_MasonC2K_ (04-10-2009),_Melicious_ (04-10-2009),_monk90222_ (04-10-2009),_muddoc_ (04-13-2009),Muze (04-10-2009),_neilgolli_ (04-15-2009),_Spaniard_ (04-10-2009),Stewart_Reptiles (04-10-2009),_STORMS_ (04-10-2009),_stormwulf133_ (04-10-2009),_tjones_ (04-11-2009),_waltah!_ (04-10-2009),WizzySRT10 (04-15-2009)

----------


## Adam_Wysocki

Awesome video Brian! Thanks for taking the time to put it together and getting the word out about HR 669!

Also, if I could point out really quickly, there's tons of cool stuff for helping out over on www.nohr669.com.

There's a simple form and form letter for contacting your Congressperson ... there's ideas for how you can help beyond just sending emails and making phone calls ... there's a printable flyer that you can take with you to the local pet stores or herp society ... and there's a ton of banners, avatars, and sig banners to help us all say NO to HR 669.

Thanks!

-adam

----------

_Ladydragon_ (04-10-2009),_Melicious_ (04-10-2009),_monk90222_ (04-10-2009),_muddoc_ (04-13-2009),_Spaniard_ (04-10-2009),Stewart_Reptiles (04-10-2009),_waltah!_ (04-10-2009),WizzySRT10 (04-15-2009)

----------


## waltah!

Excellent job on the video guys. Great step by step instructions, could not have made it any easier!

----------

_Adam_Wysocki_ (04-10-2009)

----------


## Fallguy

Thank you Brian, and Adam.  :Bowdown:

----------

_Adam_Wysocki_ (04-10-2009)

----------


## BHB

Ther's no way I could have pulled this off with out you Adam. I've spent more time with you then my wife in the last week.lol The site is awesome! Now lets get this thing to blow up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's where all of you come in :Smile:  Thanks, Brian(BHB)

----------

_Adam_Wysocki_ (04-10-2009),WizzySRT10 (04-15-2009)

----------


## Ladydragon

thank you very much guys for all the hard work you've put into creating this new site.  I know that this site will help me immensely in being able to do my part ot help, considering that I am a bit of a political dummy (I know, shame on me).  I don't think I can say thank you enough, but thank you thank you thank you!!!!

----------


## Scott Smith

BHB has a video out that will tell us what to do. Go to 

www.NOHR669.com


It will give you a step by step on what to do.


Scott Smith

Scott Smith's All Animal Expo

----------

_Adam_Wysocki_ (04-10-2009)

----------


## Laooda

Did it... sending it to all my Bird  owner friends right now.  They are a force to be reckoned with!  lol    Thanks guys,  :Hug:  Laura

----------

_Adam_Wysocki_ (04-10-2009)

----------


## BHB

Thanks for sending it to the bird people! We need the Bird people, the fish people, the small animal people! We need them all!!!!!!!Thans so much!
As for being a dummy on the way government works, I have learned more int he last week then I ever knew.lol We;re right there with ya :Smile:  Thanks, Brian(BHB)

----------

_Adam_Wysocki_ (04-10-2009)

----------


## rabernet

Thanks Scott, we have several threads on it! I'll merge yours with the others!

----------

_Adam_Wysocki_ (04-10-2009)

----------


## rabernet

I volunteer with http://www.canineassistants.org, and many of us own pets besides dogs and cats. I've asked the volunteer coordinator to send out an alert to all the volunteers and have them also spread the word and print fliers to take to their local pet stores!

----------

_Adam_Wysocki_ (04-10-2009)

----------


## Ladydragon

thanx Scott and Brian.  Glad I'm not the only one feeling like a "dummy".  I'm doing what I can, including having made some posters for my car windows.

----------

_Adam_Wysocki_ (04-10-2009)

----------


## Melicious

Thanks guys.  I've been doing my part by talking to my customers.  They've all been very concerned, especially the people who're vets.  They're outraged, so I've been sending them here or to the new website.  Y'all're so amazing and we appreciate everything you've done.  

We'll all beat this.  We will.  We can't let them do this to us.  It's not right.

----------

_Adam_Wysocki_ (04-10-2009)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Great job Brian and Adam  :Good Job:

----------

_Adam_Wysocki_ (04-10-2009)

----------


## Muze

Forwarded to all my bird and herp peeps.  I'll work on doing more for this over the weekend.  Thanks to everyone for helping out!

----------

_Adam_Wysocki_ (04-10-2009)

----------


## TMoore

Great video and site guys.

I really respect and thank you guys for what your doing.

----------

_Adam_Wysocki_ (04-10-2009)

----------


## Melicious

I also called Pender Veterinarian hospital.  Those guys are awesome.

----------

_Adam_Wysocki_ (04-10-2009)

----------


## FragginDragon

Superlative job Brian...I've created a link on my webpage's front page to your vid.

----------

_Adam_Wysocki_ (04-10-2009)

----------


## rabernet

I would like to thank Deborah for creating a lot of the neat signature banners and avatars for the site too! She rocks! My signature banner is awesome! Thanks Deb!

----------

_Adam_Wysocki_ (04-10-2009),Stewart_Reptiles (04-10-2009)

----------


## grammie

awesome video!! I'm going to post and repost on my craigslist pet section. I've already gotten several responses from people that didn't know anything about this!!

----------

_Adam_Wysocki_ (04-10-2009)

----------


## truthsdeceit

Heres a sample email I wrote and sent to everyone I know. Feel free to copy and paste this so all your contacts are informed too.




www.nohr669.com

This is about the bill HR669 which on the surface proposes to stop all non-native wildlife from being imported via the pet trade to stop the impact on our native species. 

BUT!!! This bill will end all pet ownership as we know it. It will single handedly collapse the pet industry and take with it millions of jobs and billions of dollars. If you own reptiles or amphibians (snakes, lizards, frogs, salamander), if you own rodents (RATS, gerbils, guinea pigs, ect.), if you own FISH (yes even fish, tropical, fresh water, even betas), invertebrates, essentially everything but cats and dogs (and don't think they won't be next) will be banned. You will not be able to move out of state with your pets, you can't sell, buy, breed, .....anything. If your kid has two hamsters and they accidentally have babies you'd be in violation of the law, and your pets would be subject to confiscation and termination. The economy will take a huge blow because pet-stores will no longer be able to stay in business, large chains like Petco will fall but so will every privately owned stores, breeders, and suppliers.

Please don't ignore it. Many people believe that this bill has little to no chance of passing. But if we all turn our backs and ignore it then it's chances increase. I want to see it's chances squashed to zero. I love my pets. I grew up with pets, it's part of the american way of life. This bill is not the way to keep our wildlife safe, it's a extremist proposition being pushed by special interest groups against all pets!

*Help us stop it. Go here: www.nohr669.com Watch the video. It's short and if you still don't want to do something you don't have to. but it's easy and quick. Why wouldn't you protect your right to own pets?*

Thank you, 


P.S. Please send this email to everyone you know who owns pets and/or loves animals, they deserve to know.

www.nohr669.com

----------

_Adam_Wysocki_ (04-10-2009)

----------


## letstalksnakes

I allready did my deed and voted my big ole "NO" on Hr 669.
That is just incrediable to know that congress has this kind of power over the people to even think of a half ass bill like that.
Why dont they put there concerns in world problems like the economy and mabe getting people back to work?

----------

_Adam_Wysocki_ (04-10-2009)

----------


## Ladydragon

well, went out to do some errands, but before I left I printed out a few flyers from the web site.  Turns out the two local vets near me where not informed of this bill, the one mom pet store was informed, but was thankful for the flyer to get more information and she was taping it to door on her store. 

I also rememberd a small reef store in the area and gave them a flyer.. the owner was really surprised about this and thanked me for making him aware of something that could take away his livelihood.  A few customers in the reef store, jotted down the web address to get more information as well. 

I may not fully understand politics, but doing what I can to get information out to other people was doing the best I could do (with three kids in tow mind you  :Rolleyes2:  and it felt good.  :Very Happy: 

As I was driving around or stopped at lights, I saw people trying to get as close as possible to read my posters.  Even if they personally don't do something about it, they might say something to a friend or family member who just might take action.  Every little bit helps.

----------

_Adam_Wysocki_ (04-10-2009)

----------


## Adam_Wysocki

> well, went out to do some errands, but before I left I printed out a few flyers from the web site.  Turns out the two local vets near me where not informed of this bill, the one mom pet store was informed, but was thankful for the flyer to get more information and she was taping it to door on her store. 
> 
> I also rememberd a small reef store in the area and gave them a flyer.. the owner was really surprised about this and thanked me for making him aware of something that could take away his livelihood.  A few customers in the reef store, jotted down the web address to get more information as well. 
> 
> I may not fully understand politics, but doing what I can to get information out to other people was doing the best I could do (with three kids in tow mind you  and it felt good. 
> 
> As I was driving around or stopped at lights, I saw people trying to get as close as possible to read my posters.  Even if they personally don't do something about it, they might say something to a friend or family member who just might take action.  Every little bit helps.


This is awesome ... it's every email, every letter, every phone call, every flyer, and every "hey did you know about this" that is going to make the difference. All of it! Thank you!

-adam

----------

_Ladydragon_ (04-10-2009)

----------


## monk90222

I sent my e-mails, put it all over my facebook page, put a banner on the front page of my website and I'm about to print some flyers out and bring them to my local fish stores (biggest fish store in Northern NJ...a lot of customers there....). This bill has to be stopped.

----------

_Adam_Wysocki_ (04-10-2009)

----------


## Spaniard

Best $9 bucks I ever spent.  Sent my emails and letters to congress, couldn't have been easier using www.nohr669.com.  I also printed out fliers and dropped them off at my exotic vets office.  Its good to see people taking this seriously and uniting.

----------

_Adam_Wysocki_ (04-10-2009)

----------


## rabernet

Doris! You are awesome! 

I've already told Adam and Brian this - but I cannot adequately express the depths of my gratitude for their efforts (and Pete's and Marshall's, the camera guy, every un-named person involved) for putting this site together. 

What this site has done, has empowered ALL of us! Before this site, I know I felt helpless as to what I could do besides write and call my representative. That was all well and good, but HOW did I explain this to other people, and impassion them as well? 

This site lets me do that! I also printed the flyer and stopped at three pet stores on the way home and handed all my copies out. Each store thanked me profusely for letting them know - and promised they'd print more copies and tell everyone they could. 

Customers that listened to me and took fliers turned ashen when they realized the impact this could have on them, and they became passionate and declared they were going home and printing more fliers and telling all their friends. 

I stopped at Office Depot and burned off 300 more b/w copies of the flier, and I'm going to print out a list of all the local pet stores in my area of Atlanta and I have my GPS charged and I'm going to drop off 10 or 15 copies and ask them to make more copies (that should get me to 30 stores this weekend, give or take). 

If EACH ONE OF YOU printed 10 copies of the flier on http://www.nohr669.com and stoped by ONE local mom and pop store, can you imagine the impact that we can have? 

So thank you Adam, thank you Brian, thank you Marshall and Pete - THANK YOU for empowering us and helping us feel like we can take action to make a REAL difference!  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:

----------

_Adam_Wysocki_ (04-10-2009),_Ladydragon_ (04-10-2009),_Laooda_ (04-12-2009),_monk90222_ (04-10-2009),_Spaniard_ (04-10-2009)

----------


## disabled.101

Spent the nine bucks to have the letters sent as well as the emails  :Smile: 
Will see if Matt and I can organize anything for the Houston area to fight the bill.

----------

_Adam_Wysocki_ (04-10-2009)

----------


## Repsrul

This is a response I received from my state rep:

Thank you for contacting my office.  I appreciate the opportunity to hear and understand your views and concerns.

It is an honor and a privilege to represent you in the United States House of Representatives.

Should you have any additional comments about this or any other issues, please do not hesitate to contact me in my Washington, D.C. office at (202) 225-4465.  Also, you can access Thomas.loc.gov from my website (www.house.gov/garrett) to obtain additional information on legislative issues.

Thank-you again for your e-mail.  It is through your comments that I am better able to represent the people of New Jersey in Congress.

Sincerely,
Scott Garrett
Member of Congress
5th District, New Jersey

----------

_Adam_Wysocki_ (04-10-2009)

----------


## stormwulf133

Wow, two of my favorite reptile breeders working together to fight the evil that is HR669. Good job to both of you! I just wish Petsmart and Petco would use the power they have, instead of being gutless, and hand out fliers to customers and employees.

----------

_Adam_Wysocki_ (04-10-2009)

----------


## DutchHerp

***bump***

----------


## truthsdeceit

Can someone tell me who proposed hr 669 in the first place. I think I read somewhere that it was an activist group but I can't for the life of me remember the name or where I saw it.

Also I'm looking for websites that support hr 669....  :Surprised:  I know.... could they exist? I'm having a very hard time finding any credible sources for the other team. But, as a great teacher once taught me, every good argument sites both sides.... so I need a positive opinion of hr669 to make my negative opinion more valid. (I am in fact explaining to my ex-teacher why I'm opposing this thing, he's very political and we've kept in touch cause he's just that great)

Thanks.

----------


## truthsdeceit

Also has anyone seen this?

http://www.house.gov/baca/hotissues/video_factsheet.htm

It lists HR 669 as Protect Children From Video Game Sex & Violence Act of 2003

I know 2003!! but still people are often quick to judge and don't read. I hope no one sees this and thinks: Yes!!! I'd vote to that. And it's one of the first things that pops up on google when you type in hr 669

----------


## frankykeno

Yep if you google HR 669 the first link is (the one we are interested in).....

http://www.govtrack.us/congress/bill.xpd?bill=h111-669

The second link listed is (the video game game sex & violence act of 2003)....

http://www.house.gov/baca/hotissues/video_factsheet.htm

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Thanks Brian, Adam and all of you working so hard to see our rights as pet owners protected.  We've just entered spring break here and I'm going to use some of that family time to encourage my own kids to step up and help protect the snakes and the family hobby we love so much.

----------


## LunaBalls

I post this on my site.
ballpythonzone.com 
STOP HR669

----------


## rabernet

I just checked http://www.nohr669.com this morning and as of 8:30 a.m., 2400 e-mails have been sent through the site in a little over 24 hours of launch of the site! OUTSTANDING!

Keep the momentum up folks!!!!

----------

_Laooda_ (04-12-2009)

----------


## BooRadleyAMG

Great video and site..  makes it easy for those of us that are not great with words. Thanks guys!

----------


## DavidG

Didn't read all the responses. I sent an E-mail to Parker Griffin and got an automatic email back. Happen with everyone else? It states that he will hand write me a letter back.

----------


## Laooda

> I just checked http://www.nohr669.com this morning and as of 8:30 a.m., 2400 e-mails have been sent through the site in a little over 24 hours of launch of the site! OUTSTANDING!
> 
> Keep the momentum up folks!!!!


AWESOME Robin!!!!  I posted a flier and handed out several copies out at our local Mom & Pop yesterday... The best thing that happened was some of my bird buddies said, "Yea! We've already received info on this"... but now they are also going to be using the sight after I explained how EZ it was to use.  (Props again Brian, Adam, and awesome camera guy)!  We had dinner at a friends that I had sent the link to, and he's sending it to all his pals.  Hopefully all these little waves will keep adding up!

----------


## GregBennett

An even better way to get attention it to send letters. LOTS AND LOTS OF LETTERS!

I've made an "8 Simple Steps to Stopping HR669" kind of thing.

Follow this link or go to my website:
http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...82#post1030582

We need to send letters, lots and lots of letters. That's what will matter. Emails can be deleted and ignored, thousands of letters are much harder to ignore.

Please send letters.

----------


## Adam_Wysocki

> Emails can be deleted and ignored, thousands of letters are much harder to ignore.


That's a myth that really needs to be cleared up.

Emails to, along with phone calls and in person meetings with your Representative in Congress are by far one of the most effective ways of having your voice heard in the US government process. Your Congressman/woman is in Washington D.C. to serve your interests. They will listen.

Letter writing is also very effective, but make no mistake, letters can be thrown into a shredder just as easy as an email can be deleted.

The confusion and mis-communication over this issue stems from WHO you are trying to contact. Unless one of those subcommittee members is your direct Representative in Congress, there's very little chance that they will listen to anything you have to say whether it be email, fax, letter, or phone call. They are their to represent THEIR constituents, not you. On the other hand, your Representative in Congress is there to work for you and your interests ... including your views on HR 669 ... you have the right to ask him or her to go speak to those committee members on your behalf in person. They have a responsibility to listen to you and take your concerns into consideration in their day to day responsibilities. That's how the democratic system works in this country.

The letter writing campaign to the subcommittee members is an EXCELLENT idea and highly recommended by members of the House of Representatives that are friendly to our efforts ... but, without the support of USARK's lobbyist hand delivering the letters, most of them would never even make it to their final destination. The effect of Tom Wolfe carrying stacks of letters around the halls of Congress will without a doubt help us on the day he drops them off, but every person that will be affected by this bill emailing and calling their direct Representative in Congress each and every day from now until the 24th will help us EVERY DAY. 

I'm not saying do one and not the other, I'm not saying do one first and then the other, I'm not saying one idea is better than the other ... I'm saying DO THEM BOTH, and ENCOURAGE everyone you know to do BOTH as well.

This link might provide an interesting read for you ... http://nohr669.com/blog/?p=25

Thank you for all of your efforts.

-adam

----------


## GregBennett

Adam,

I agree completely with you. People should do everything they can and not just one thing. I'm just trying to do everything I can to stop this. I'm calling, sending emails, letters, you name it. Whatever I can do I will do. 

I'm also trying to get other people to do the same. 

I have other hobbies that are in jeopardy because the people that participate in those hobbies just sit around and do nothing to protect them. 

I do not want the right to keep and breed reptiles to be gone because people just sit around and think there rights are protected just because. So I'm just trying to speak out as much as I can about this. 

Plus, I kind of showed up late in the game. I don't hang around on the boards much.

----------


## tigerlily

Is the email link blending into the background for anyone else?  If I didn't know it should be there I would have missed it.

----------


## wolfy-hound

I'm cold calling all the vets in my area, and later today will fax the fliers out to them.  So far, half a page has agreed to receive the fax.

----------


## catawhat75

I have been cold calling pet stores in my area as well. Most seem interested but Aquarium Adventures told me point blank that they are not concerned and this won't affect them  :Mad:

----------


## grammie

I just did a search (it's a contest thing, I have to search something) and got this result!!! yes, it's old, but the same number. 

http://www.house.gov/baca/hotissues/video_factsheet.htm

if people get that link, they are going to support this bill, video sex and kids?

----------


## Repsrul

Here is another e-mail I have just received this morning from my state rep:

Rep. Scott Garrett



Dear Mr. Rybak:



Knowing of your interest in the Nonnative Wildlife Invasion Prevention Act, H.R. 669, I would like to provide you with an update on this important legislation. 



As you know, H.R. 669 was introduced by Congresswoman Madeleine Bordallo (Guam) on January 26, 2009. This legislation would require the Secretary of the Interior to establish a process for assessing the risk of importing nonnative wildlife species into the United States. It sets forth factors that must be considered, including the native range of the species and whether or not the species has caused harm to the economy, the environment, other animal species, or human health in similar ecosystems. H.R. 669 has been referred to the House Subcommittee on Insular Affairs, Oceans and Wildlife, where it awaits further review. 



Like you, I understand the importance of protecting the unique biodiversity found in nature here in the U.S. While I am not a member of the House Subcommittee on Insular Affairs, Oceans and Wildlife, please be assured that your views are important to me, and as legislation concerning the environment comes before the House of Representatives, I will consider it with your thoughts in mind. 



Thank you for contacting me.  Should you have any further questions or comments about this or any legislative issue, please do not hesitate to contact me in my Washington, D.C. office at (202) 225-4465.  Also, please visit my website at www.house.gov/garrett, to sign up for my e-newsletter for the latest updates. 

Sincerely,
Signature
Scott Garrett
Member of Congress

----------


## grimm

Where can I find the list of approved species and non approved species

----------


## Freakie_frog

> Where can I find the list of approved species and non approved species



Well they haven't released the list of over 10,000 non exempt yet that I know of. 

Basically if it ain't a dog, cat, horse, rabbit, duck or goose its on the list.

----------


## wolfy-hound

The approved species are very basic, of Dog and cat, and a bare handful of domestic farm animals(horse, cow, pig, rabbit, chickens, etc).  
I'm almost at the end of my list of vets in the area.. and encouragingly... while only ONE had heard of this, all but one were concerned and will recieve the fax, or went to the website to look into it.
This is good! Keep calling! Don't let one fish store get you down!  If you tell all the other fish stores, maybe one of them will tell them in a manner that makes THEM concerned too!

----------


## nixer

i think they got their bills crossed somewhere here.
most of this bill should be part of the immigration bill

----------


## truthsdeceit

Can anyone point me to a version of the Flyer that isn't a PDF. I do have adobe but it doesn't want to open it.  :Sad:

----------


## Spaniard

Here you go...click on full text link...

http://www.govtrack.us/congress/bill.xpd?bill=h111-669

----------


## muddoc

I just wanted to take a moment to thanks Brian and Adam for their hard work.  Thanks Guys, you are the best.  I also wanted to stick in here a little blurb that I wrote today while doing some research.  

  I know nothing else needs to be said about the importance of us rallying together as a community to fight this latest bit of proposed legislation.  However, while reading over some of the documents available at PIJAC’s website (including the actual proposed bill), I noticed some very coincidental verbiage.  If you have any doubt as to the desire of these individuals and/or organizations to get legislation like this passed, or to the desire for them to make it more and more difficult as time goes on for us to beat down these absurd potential regulations, then see the two excerpts that I have included below.

  If after reading the excerpts below, you don’t think that they will use our experience and our knowledge of our industry to try and stop what we love, you are sorely mistaken.  The drafters of this bill, did there research, and have made the best attempt possible at covering all of the holes that Marshal shot in their last attempt.  They are getting smarter.  It will get harder and harder for us to win, but by shear perseverance, we will win.  We need to continue to fight, and to support those that fight for us.

Just my .02,


Excerpt #1 taken from the testimony of Marshal Meyers (PIJAC) before the Subcommittee on Fisheries, Wildlife and Oceans House Natural Resources Committee on June 26, 2008.  This was a response to H.R. 6311



> “Definitions (Section 11)
> Failure to provide a clear definition of “wildlife” further adds confusion to HR 6311. As
> crafted, “nonnative wildlife species” includes “any species that is not a native species.”
> 10
> The definition goes on to specifically cover the entire animal kingdom including insects,
> mollusks, crustaceans, arthropods, coelenterates, and all other invertebrates.
> By this definition, many species of animals that are longstanding staples of the pet
> industry, food aquaculture, sports fishing, and livestock would have to go through the
> process to ascertain if they pose the “likelihood” of harming the environment or other
> ...



Excerpt #2 taken from the 111th Congress, 1st Session proposed H.R. 669 Document



> SEC. 14. DEFINITIONS.
>  (5) NONNATIVE WILDLIFE SPECIES.—The term
>  ‘‘nonnative wildlife species’’—
>  (A) except as provided in subparagraph
>  (C), means any live species or subspecies of 
> animal that is not a native species or subspecies,
>  whether or not born or raised in captivity;
>  (B) except as provided in subparagraph
>  (C), includes—
> ...

----------


## ScottyDsntKnow

I just sent off my stack of letters to all 22 committee members.  If you have not done the same then GET UP AND DO IT RIGHT NOW!  If you are on the mailing list you know what I'm talking about.  If not then go here.  We have until the 23rd, that is NEXT THURSDAY.  So basically if you don't get your stuff in the mail by the end of this week then that is one less voice for the cause.

----------


## Spaniard

I got off work an hour early today and ran around to some vets and a few reptile specialty shops here.  Let me say that I'm almost disgusted by some of the reactions I got.  The owner of one reptile shop said "Ehhhh It will never pass" and threw my handouts onto the floor.  When I tried to get it across that this bill was serious he went on to tell me how pot is illegal and people can still get that.  Are you serious? You would think owning a store that would be illegal to operate if this bill was passed you would actually give a damn.  I hope others are having better luck spreading the word than I have.  Friends and family have been great but people that should actually care seemed unphased.

----------


## rabernet

> Is the email link blending into the background for anyone else?  If I didn't know it should be there I would have missed it.



Christie - it was for me - Adam said it was because I was on IE. But he's tweaked it, and if you clear your cache - it should stay up for you. It worked for me.

----------


## rabernet

> I got off work an hour early today and ran around to some vets and a few reptile specialty shops here.  Let me say that I'm almost disgusted by some of the reactions I got.  The owner of one reptile shop said "Ehhhh It will never pass" and threw my handouts onto the floor.  When I tried to get it across that this bill was serious he went on to tell me how pot is illegal and people can still get that.  Are you serious? You would think owning a store that would be illegal to operate if this bill was passed you would actually give a damn.  I hope others are having better luck spreading the word than I have.  Friends and family have been great but people that should actually care seemed unphased.


That's unfortunate!  :Sad: 

I've had a very good response from my pet stores - but most especially, those that cater to salt water fish. Don't give up the fight!

----------


## Spaniard

Hey Robin,

I'm certainly not giving up, the vets have expressed lots of concern so far and I'm hoping the other places I haven't had a chance to go to will be more responsive when I try again tomorrow.  At least my conscience is clear and I have done what I can to fight this and will continue to do so until we beat it.

----------


## nixer

> I got off work an hour early today and ran around to some vets and a few reptile specialty shops here.  Let me say that I'm almost disgusted by some of the reactions I got.  The owner of one reptile shop said "Ehhhh It will never pass" and threw my handouts onto the floor.  When I tried to get it across that this bill was serious he went on to tell me how pot is illegal and people can still get that.  Are you serious? You would think owning a store that would be illegal to operate if this bill was passed you would actually give a damn.  I hope others are having better luck spreading the word than I have.  Friends and family have been great but people that should actually care seemed unphased.


i got the we dont care about animals.  well aslong as cats and dogs are not on the list then it will not matter to us.   that was the general manager for pet supplies plus.

----------


## FragginDragon

I can't believe this crap.....almost makes me want to change my political affiliation.  The Michigan representative on the panel couldn't be bothered with even reading my email??
Never mind that I actually live in the same state as him.


Date:  Tue, 14 Apr 2009 16:39:02 -0400 [04:39:02 PM EDT] 
From:  "Ruble, David" <David.Ruble@mail.house.gov> 
To:  John Cordone <john@bluewaterreptiles.com> 
Subject:  Not read: HR669 Consideration 
Headers:  Show All Headers  

  A message you have sent has resulted in a return notification from the recipient. 
The mail server generated the following informational message: 


Your message

  To:      Kildee, Dale
  Subject: HR669 Consideration
  Sent:    Sat, 4 Apr 2009 19:12:40 -0400

was deleted without being read on Tue, 14 Apr 2009 16:39:02 -0400

----------


## spygirl

I've sent every falconer I know links to the site. This affects not only those who keep exotics, but those who fly birds of prey Some of us fly captive bred BOP's, not to mention some that aren't native. The North American Falconers Association, or NAFA, is also fighting this bill. 

Thanks for the video and site! You have no idea how helpful it is!

----------


## GregBennett

13 EVEN BETTER STEPS TO STOPPING HR 669!
I talked to Andrew Wyatt from USARK.org tonight about a better way to get multiply packets of letters shipped out and this is what I came up with and have ran by him to make sure it would work.

If you want to help the cause even more you need to make up packets of 22 letters each. 

Let's say you have 10 family members or 25 friends? I know you guys have family, and I know that a least a few of them have to love you. So, if they do *YOU NEED THEM TO SIGN 22 LETTERS EACH.*

Follow these steps to make this easy on you. I figure the easier I make this the more packets of letters you can have signed. Let's make your goal this. 

*Repeat after me: I WILL HAVE A LEAST 10 PEOPLE SIGN 22 LETTERS EACH BY THURSDAY.* 

*If you care about this hobby at all you need to put this at the TOP OF YOUR PRIORITY LIST RIGHT NOW!!!* I'm not trying to be mean but this is serious people. 

*What you will for this:*

10 friends or family members that will sign 22 pieces of paper!22 manila envelopes!220 pieces of paper!some pens!a printera love of this hobbyyou get the idea!!!!!!

*- STEP 1!
*
Print 220 of the following letters. This is if you only want to do the bare minimum of 10 people. 

CLICK HERE FOR A PRINTER FRIENDLY COPY OF THE BELOW LETTER. No PDF or WORD needed.

*######################################*

Subject: No on HR669

Dear Committee Member,

Please oppose HR669. It is a fundamentally flawed Bill written by a radical environmentalist group that seeks to end the ownership and trade of all non-native animals. There is not a shred of scientific evidence to justify the destruction of a Reptile Industry that leads the world in producing and exporting high quality captive bred reptiles. With the stroke of a pen thousands of small American family businesses would be bankrupted overnight. With no quantifiable benefits, what could be the justification to destroy a viable sector of the American economy in a time of hardship?

What will the additional drain on taxpayer dollars be to grow USFWS at unprecedented levels in order to destroy American small business? These are not the "Too big to fail" corporate titans, but small family businesses with their entire net worth wrapped up in their Reptile breeding projects and ancillary supporting businesses. A 3 billion dollar a year industry would be wiped out by HR669. Thousands of American families would suffer losing everything.

- Trade in Reptiles and ancillary businesses are estimated to be a 3 billion dollar a year industry.
- More than 9 million Reptiles are exported from the US annually.
- More than 11 million Reptiles are kept as pets in the US. That means 1 in 25 households have 1 or more Reptiles.
- The US accounts for 82% of the worldwide trade in Reptiles.
- At least 500,000 Americans would be negatively impacted by HR669. Thousands of small family businesses would be destroyed.
- There are approximately 4 million boas & pythons, as well as more than 7 million geckos, lizards turtles & other Reptiles in captivity in the US today.
- The United States Association of Reptile Keepers Opposes HR669.

Please oppose HR669! The costs to American Families would be enormous. The benefits are both questionable and non quantifiable. NO ON HR669.

Sincerely,




*############################################*

*- STEP 2!*

Make 10 stacks of 22 letters.

*- STEP 3!*

Find 10 people!
*
- STEP 4!*

Have each of the 10 people sign one stack of 22 letters and write there FULL NAME and FULL RETURN ADDRESS under there signature on one piece of paper. 

When you are done with this step you should have 220 letters that have been signed buy 10 different people and on the first page of each stack it should have there FULL NAME and FULL RETURN ADDRESS.

*- STEP 5!*

Now go home and write the persons FULL NAME and FULL RETURN ADDRESS on each of the other 21 letters they have signed. 

This is the most pain part of the whole thing. You can handle it. I know you can. Let the force be with you reptile lover. Keep telling yourself it's for the good of the hobby I LOVE!

When you are done with the step you should have 10 stacks of paper. In each stack there should be 22 letters that have been signed by your friends of family members and you should have written there FULL NAME and FULL RETURN ADDRESS under it on each piece of paper.

*- STEP 6!*

Make 22 stacks on your floor.

*- STEP 7!*

Take one piece of paper out of each stack of your 22 letters and put it in 1 of your 22 stacks. 

When you're done with this step you should have 22 stacks of papers on your floor and in each stack there should be 10 pieces of paper and on each piece of paper you should have a different signature with that person FULL NAME AND FULL RETURN ADDRESS under the signature.

*- STEP 8!
*
Take the 22 stacks of 10 papers and put them in the 22 manila envelopes. 

When you are done with this step you should have 22 manila envelopes and in each envelope you should have 10 pieces of paper signed by 10 different people.

*- STEP 9!*

Write one of the following 22 names on EACH manila envelope. Each manila envelope should only have 1 name per envelope. Write the name in the middle of the envelope.

- Madeleine Z. Bordallo (Ch)(NP-Guam)
- Henry Brown (R-SC) Ranking Republican
- Lois Capps (D-CA)
- William Cassidy (R-LA)
- Jason Chaffetz (R-UT)
- Donna M. Christensen (NP-Virgin Islands)
- Diana L. DeGette (D-CO)
- Eni F.H. Faleomavaega (NP ? American Samoa)
- Jeff Flake (R-AZ)
- John Fleming (R-LA)
- Doc Hastings (R-WA)
- Dale E. Kildee (D-MI)
- Ronald James Kind (D-WI)
- Frank M. Kratovil, Jr. (D-MD)
- Douglas L. Lamborn (R-CO)
- Frank J. Pallone, Jr. (D-NJ)
- Pedro R. Pierluisi (NP-Puerto Rico)
- Nick Joe Rahall, II (D-WV)
- Gregorio Sablan (I- Mariana Islands)
- Carol Shea-Porter (D-NH)
- Robert J. Wittman (R-VA)
- Donald E. Young (R-AK) 

When you are done with this step you should have 22 manila envelopes with one of the above names written in the middle of each of the envelopes.

*- STEP 10!*

Write your (not theres) FULL NAME and FULL RETURN ADDRESS in the top left corner of each of the 22 manila envelopes.

*- STEP 11!*

Put all 22 manila envelopes in a box or shipping envelope. 

You can go to USPS, FEDEX KINKOS, THE UPS STORE or any SHIPPING STORE and get something sturdy to put the 22 manila envelopes in.

When you are done with this step you should have all 22 manila envelops in a box or some kind of heavy duty envelope ready to ship.

*- STEP 12!*

Mail the box or heavy duty envelope with all 22 manila envelopes in it to the following address:

*Tom Wolfe
6246 Lee Hwy
Arlington, VA 22205*

*- STEP 13!*

Tell everyone else to make a promise to themselves to do this exact same thing.

*###############################################*

What you have now done is get 10 more people in on this fight that would not have had there voice heard.

You should now feel proud of yourself. 

*I just used 10 people as an example. If you have 100 people that will sign 22 letters for you. PLEASE GET THEM TO.*

If you ship a box full of these via FedEx or UPS it will not cost you much more than you just sending a manila envelope with 22 letters in it. Plus you're saving money by not having to buy 100's of small white envelopes.

The people in the know feel that sending letters is the way to make the biggest impact. I'm not saying emails aren't good or calling is bad. I'm just saying, sending just emails or just calling will not win this fight. We need to bombard these people with letters. *LOTS AND LOTS OF LETTERS PEOPLE!*

----------

WizzySRT10 (04-15-2009)

----------


## Scott Smith

10,500 emails sent!!!!!!!  We can't stop. We need to overwhelm them so they will not even think about another bill like this.

 Send more emails!!!!!


  Monday April 20 is going to be a national call in day. Call your congressmen.

                                       ALL DAY


Scott Smith

Scott Smith's All Animal Expo 

www.Allanimalexpo.com

----------


## ScottyBoa

I'm going to be calling each day from monday to thursday.  Also going to utilize my unlimited printing abilities at work and bang off 4-5 packets for my wife, my parents, my sister and another one for me.  Gonna overnight them all to VA on monday since it shouldn't be to much from NJ.

I already did a single packet from me 2 days ago but I want to do more.  I've just invested a chunk of change into 2 pairs of really nice boa morphs and the last thing I want is for some arbitrary law to go through saying I can't breed them.

----------


## grammie

Just got back from Petsmart. I first bought something to show I'm a customer, then I asked to see the manager. I gave him the flyer from nohr669.com and briefly explained that the only birds on the list are chickens, ducks and geese, only goldfish, and no reptiles and the shock on his face was real. He had no idea and I pointed out the website addy and told him he could find more info there and asked him to please notify corporate. He said he surely would. This is something else we can all do, get the big wigs in the loop!!!!

----------


## WizzySRT10

We need to unite and get this squashed I've already wrote a few emails and made a few phone calls. I'm in the process of writing a couple letters. I hope this doesn't pass through.

----------


## Repsrul

I have sent e-mails and now I am sending out my letters. They will be shipped for next day delivery.


I have also been handing out fliers and my truck have been a billboard. I have been asked about everywhere I go what is that on your truck.

----------

_GregBennett_ (04-16-2009),_Melicious_ (04-16-2009)

----------


## WizzySRT10

I actually got through to one of my congressmen and he seemed concerned. I hope more people are getting the same response! Lets get this bill killed off fast.

----------


## ScottyBoa

> I have sent e-mails and now I am sending out my letters. They will be shipped for next day delivery.
> 
> 
> I have also been handing out fliers and my truck have been a billboard. I have been asked about everywhere I go what is that on your truck.


This is an amazing idea.  I think I need to get a bar of soap out of the bathroom asap...

----------


## Repsrul

> This is an amazing idea.  I think I need to get a bar of soap out of the bathroom asap...


I used shoe polish. It washes off fairly easy but will last. I am hoping some people at the expo this weekend that dont know will ask, what is that? Like many other people have. 

sent out emails, mailed my three packs of letters, spent about $20, fliers handed out freedom to keep & breed my herps PRICELESS!!!!!!!!

----------

